# Friday Night Ride to....Paris-Brest-Paris



## mmmmartin (21 Aug 2011)

Some familiar faces on FNRTTC are taking part in the 1,200k Paris-Best-Paris ride starting tonight about 6pm (some start later and some start tomorrow). This is an epic challenge across northern France. Last time, in 2007, weather was terrible and about a third didn't finish. Completing this event is for many, the achievement of a lifetime. For me, even qualifying was too much!
You can track the progress of riders at this link:

http://www.paris-bre...ueil&page=edito

you need to insert the frame number of the rider you are tracking:
some frame numbers of FNRTTC people are here:

Frank9755 is 5649
Polepole is 5564
Hummers is 1889
Swarmcatcher is 5741 (She is also tweeting as Swarmcatcher so you follow her on Twitter).

If anyone knows the frame number of a familiar face, perhaps they could post it below and we could then follow them. Remember they start from 6pm onwards in batches of 500 at a time (there are 5,000 riders in all) and the first control is 140k from Paris so they might not start showing up on the electronic tracking system until early tomorrow morning. They get 90 hours to do the 1,200k. During those four days the lucky ones will get 8 hours sleep and the fastest will not sleep at all. Hummers' frame number suggests he has gone for the 80 hour slot. He will start tomorrow morning about 10am I think. He is, in the words of Stanley Unwin, a "fast rider gnarly-most"




. 
Of course, on any future FNRTTC, the use of the phrase: "Of course, when I was doing PBP...." will result in an instant slap the the face. We mere mortals mustn't let these Gods Of The Cycling World flaunt their superhuman powers.


----------



## dellzeqq (22 Aug 2011)

Els at Villaine-la-Juhel (221km) after 11 hours 33

Louise L is at Villaine-la-Juhel after 10 hours 57

Frank at Villaine-la-Juhel after 8 hours 45 

Rimas (frame no. 1885) at Villaine-la-Juhel after 7 hours 45 minutes, Fougeres at 10 hours 58, Tinteniac at 13 hours 12. He seems to be moving at 27 kph.


----------



## Davywalnuts (22 Aug 2011)

WOW! Quite simply amazing stuff!


----------



## PpPete (22 Aug 2011)

OMG - following people you know is utterly enthralling. Have even had to get a twitter account (something I thought I'd never do) and get Tweetdeck so I can follow how people are feeling as well just their times on the official site. 
#pbpyacf seems to be the hashtag of choice.... hell - I had to learn what a hashtag was too !


----------



## StuartG (22 Aug 2011)

Frank & Rimas do appear to have slowed quite dramatically. I wonder if this is terrain, weather or pacing. Els seems to have started slow - has she tweeted a problem or is she playing the tortoise gambit?

BTW Louise only came back to riding about 18 months ago. I remember passing her struggling up Ranmore Common. Now she leaves me standing. Won't get out of bed for less than 300km!

Amazing progress.


----------



## Mista Preston (22 Aug 2011)

PpPete said:


> OMG - following people you know is utterly enthralling. Have even had to get a twitter account (something I thought I'd never do) and get Tweetdeck so I can follow how people are feeling as well just their times on the official site.
> #pbpyacf seems to be the hashtag of choice.... hell - I had to learn what a hashtag was too !



Are any of the CCers tweeting?


----------



## Aperitif (22 Aug 2011)

Yes Clive. Els is @swarm_catcher. Messages of encouragement go a long way I think. Add #pbp2011 if you like...


----------



## Aperitif (22 Aug 2011)

Ha ha - Rimas is three hours off the first day riding and he's only done about 550+kms - 350 miles... 'lightweight'!


----------



## dellzeqq (22 Aug 2011)

the tracking site is clearly overloaded - I'm not getting a result


----------



## Aperitif (22 Aug 2011)

Hummers is next with about 450kms under his belt, and the others are cycling normally.


----------



## StuartG (22 Aug 2011)

Bit worried about Els ... she has not yet shown up at FOUGERES.


----------



## Aperitif (22 Aug 2011)

StuartG said:


> Bit worried about Els ... she has not yet shown up at FOUGERES.



Don't worry - she is making a beeline for it!


----------



## Aperitif (22 Aug 2011)

StuartG said:


> Bit worried about Els ... she has not yet shown up at FOUGERES.



Actually, Stuart, she has missed that one out it seems!  Tinteniac or whatever it is has shown on her 'count' (which is after Fougeres...)


----------



## Aperitif (22 Aug 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Actually, Stuart, she has missed that one out it seems!  Tinteniac or whatever it is has shown on her 'count' (which is after Fougeres...)







> *Article 12 : Rider Tracking*
> 
> A brevet card and a magnetic chip will be distributed to each rider before the start. The rider must keep both in good condition. We recommend attaching a recent passport picture to the brevet card (35x25 mm).
> *Riders must always carry their brevet card and their magnetic chip and must personally ensure that their card is validated at each control, whether official or secret*.
> ...



Hopefully the tracking thing is for us 'spectators' and Fougeres is 'signed off' with the official stamp of control.


----------



## Aperitif (22 Aug 2011)

Meanwhile, Rimas and Hummers are somewhere near...
http://www.openrunne...x.php?id=751311


----------



## StuartG (22 Aug 2011)

May be it clashed with 'lunch': http://twitter.com/#!/swarm_catcher


----------



## User10571 (22 Aug 2011)

Looks like they've got some proper weather to contend with at the moment...


----------



## ianrauk (22 Aug 2011)

blimey , that weather looks right propa nawty..


----------



## StuartG (22 Aug 2011)

Won't they now be to the west of that? Tweets suggest they got it earlier and it is better now.


----------



## User10571 (22 Aug 2011)

StuartG said:


> Won't they now be to the west of that? Tweets suggest they got it earlier and it is better now.



Indeed, some will be.


----------



## Aperitif (22 Aug 2011)

Rimas has checked in at Brest - he's possibly at sea now...


----------



## StuartG (22 Aug 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Rimas has checked in at Brest - he's possibly at sea now...


Have you been adjusting his brakes again ...


----------



## Baggy (22 Aug 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Meanwhile, Rimas and Hummers are somewhere near...


I really hope that Rimas _isn't_ pronounced Rimmers. But then I suppose Rimmers and Hummers make a natural pairing


----------



## Aperitif (22 Aug 2011)

Reem 'ass' is a gent - like Hummers. It is a good show by both but Rimas (just gentle cyclist usually) is going with a vengance. Remember, he is the engine that did the London Marathon in about 2 1/2 hours 'without really training'  <Now where's that envy emoticon?>


----------



## Aperitif (23 Aug 2011)

StuartG said:


> May be it clashed with 'lunch': http://twitter.com/#...!/swarm_catcher



Fougeres is now on Els' list of 'done'!


----------



## PpPete (23 Aug 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Fougeres is now on Els' list of 'done'!



As is Carhaix - on the outbound leg.
Hummers done Carhaix on the homeward leg, as has Rimas

Meanwhile the leading riders in the 80h group are back through Mortagne already.


----------



## dellzeqq (23 Aug 2011)

Rimas passed Carhaix-Plouguer on the way back just after mindnight - that's 703km down

Louise passed Carhaix-Plouguer on the way out at 6 this morning - that's 525km

Els was just 8 minutes behind Louise - are they riding together?

Frank went through Brest at 9 this morning - that's 618km

Ian H went through Carhaix Plouguer on the way back about half past eight this morning


----------



## Aperitif (23 Aug 2011)

And, Rimas is 867kms into the ride...at Tinteniac again. This tracking business is great! I perused the philosophy of the PBP on the site earlier, and it is gentle and a nice read. If any of the riders have had to endure persistent rain and thunderstorms (well, we know there has been...) as a 'bonus' to being tested by this event, then they must be called 'proper cyclists' indeed.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (23 Aug 2011)

Anyone who makes it from Paris to Brest, in one hit, let alone all the way back again, is worthy of the title of "proper cyclist" in my book!


----------



## dellzeqq (23 Aug 2011)

Els has arrived at Brest - at 11.20

Louise is still on the outward stretch, so they're not travelling together


----------



## dellzeqq (23 Aug 2011)

a chap by the name of Olivier Prieur has posted a bunch of snaps

http://www.flickr.com/photos/declic78/page1/


----------



## ianrauk (23 Aug 2011)

Spot any of our chaps?

[media]
]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MWbRwWWw43Y[/media]


----------



## StuartG (23 Aug 2011)

Louise rolled into Brest 45 mins behind Els. Their timings suggest they have used different legs to rest. And as I thought Els held back at the beginning and really stormed into Brest.


----------



## Aperitif (23 Aug 2011)

That depart must have been a massive 'buzz' for everyone taking part. Didn't notice too many panniers and Carradicers in the lead-out bunch...hardcore speedsters I suppose...


----------



## Aperitif (23 Aug 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> a chap by the name of Olivier Prieur has posted a bunch of snaps
> 
> http://www.flickr.co...declic78/page1/



And some good photos - Page 4...with the 'yellowmobile'!  (Not 'our' yello though!)


----------



## rich p (23 Aug 2011)

Do we know what no. Yello is?


----------



## StuartG (23 Aug 2011)

And a Brompton ... http://www.flickr.com/photos/declic78/6070996474/in/photostream/


----------



## dellzeqq (23 Aug 2011)

StuartG said:


> And a Brompton ... http://www.flickr.co...in/photostream/


with bar-ends!


----------



## Aperitif (23 Aug 2011)

rich p said:


> Do we know what no. Yello is?



I took a guess at 2280 Rich - the designated club next to an 'Andrew' is CLC Argenton-sur-Creuse...  Could be wrong - not uncommon.


----------



## rich p (23 Aug 2011)

Aperitif said:


> I took a guess at 2280 Rich - the designated club next to an 'Andrew' is CLC Argenton-sur-Creuse...  Could be wrong - not uncommon.




cheers Ape, just in front of Frank at Brest


----------



## Aperitif (23 Aug 2011)

Rimas is back at Fougeres...921kms+ and it is but a 'tap-in' to the Finish line! 

...but his countdown is 'missing' Loudeac...  for the moment.


----------



## dellzeqq (23 Aug 2011)

Frank through CARHAIX-PLOUGUER - 703km


----------



## Mice (23 Aug 2011)

LouiseL has made the halfway mark. 618k Brilliant! 
Frank has left Carhaix-Plouger
Els is on her way to Carhaix-Plouger
Rimus has passed Fougers 

Well Done Well Done Well Done

M


----------



## dellzeqq (23 Aug 2011)

Ian H has passed through Loudeac, which is at 782km (just typing these distances makes me feel ill.......)
Rimas is predicted to come in to Villaines-La-Juhel, which I think is at about 1020km in twenty minutes or so


----------



## Aperitif (23 Aug 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> Ian H has passed through Loudeac, which is at 782km (*just typing these distances makes me feel ill*.......)
> Rimas is predicted to come in to Villaines-La-Juhel, which I think is at about 1020km in twenty minutes or so



Truesay! I am on guard and refreshing. (How about that for a misleading statement!) Rimas is a chunk up on Hummers...

Rimas is late! His estimated time was NOW (ish) - I'm disgusted.


----------



## dellzeqq (23 Aug 2011)

not late yet. The prediction is that he'll be there in the next five minutes!


----------



## Aperitif (23 Aug 2011)

You would think he would get his finger out - it's jolly hard work sitting here waiting.


----------



## Mice (23 Aug 2011)

This is sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo exciting. What a star he is. Where is he? 

M


----------



## Aperitif (23 Aug 2011)

Rimas' control page has gone dead - he must be getting an 'upgrade'!

False alarm - it's back now...unlike Rimas


----------



## dellzeqq (23 Aug 2011)

looking at this page http://www.paris-brest-paris.org/pbp2011/index_inscriptions.php?page=stats_controle we see that some riders have finished (!) and that there's a substantial body of riders on the road back from Brest and Carhaix-Plouguer - so Louise and Els are in good company


----------



## Mice (23 Aug 2011)

Frank is at Loudeac - Vive les mudguards!!



M


----------



## Mice (23 Aug 2011)

Swarm_Catcher has been asleep!! Heading for rocket speeds now Im sure!

M


----------



## Mice (23 Aug 2011)

Rimas is on home stretch. Brilliant! Brilliant!   

M


----------



## dellzeqq (23 Aug 2011)

Mice said:


> Rimas is on home stretch. Brilliant! Brilliant!
> 
> M


yup - Villaine-la-Juhel at a little after six - 1009km done!


----------



## StuartG (23 Aug 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> looking at this page http://www.paris-bre...=stats_controle we see that some riders have finished (!) and that there's a substantial body of riders on the road back from Brest and Carhaix-Plouguer - so Louise and Els are in good company



Can't quite compute that table. The numbers don't seem to tally exactly. What does H+x mean?
Louise (our ABC gal) has pulled a few minutes back on Els having now gone through CARHAIX-PLOUGUER. Go, go, go ...


----------



## PpPete (23 Aug 2011)

StuartG said:


> Can't quite compute that table. The numbers don't seem to tally exactly.


Strange isnt it? I'm guessing "abandoned" - but not yet officially notified




StuartG said:


> What does H+x mean?


The only thing that makes sense is numbers expected within next 1 hour, 2 hours 3 hours
Prob more use to the control staff...


----------



## Aperitif (23 Aug 2011)

Having read the previous ride 'reportage' on the PBP site, it would be interesting to hear how the 'first across the line' behaved during the ride. Impeccably I assume, but it is a weird world out there...bloody cyclists!


----------



## Aperitif (23 Aug 2011)

Mortagne Au Perche pour mon pote Rimas a ce moment. The last thing he needs right now is a 'tap in'


----------



## dellzeqq (23 Aug 2011)

as Teef says - Rimas through Montagne-au-Perche - 1090km. He's expected at the finish at about 1.40 (12.40 here)


----------



## Mice (23 Aug 2011)

Frank should be arriving in Tintentuc imminently! And Rimus is missing a place on his list - I hope that doesnt matter.

Amazing. Am shattered just watching!

M


----------



## srw (23 Aug 2011)

Mice said:


> Am shattered just watching!



You do know that you're allowed to go to bed if you're not riding through the night?


----------



## Flying Dodo (23 Aug 2011)

Incroyable!


----------



## Mice (23 Aug 2011)

srw said:


> You do know that you're allowed to go to bed if you're not riding through the night?


----------



## StuartG (23 Aug 2011)

Looks like Els & Louise have finally teamed up arriving LOUDEAC together 23:40.


----------



## Aperitif (24 Aug 2011)

Mice said:


> Frank should be arriving in Tintentuc imminently! And Rimus is missing a place on his list - I hope that doesnt matter.
> 
> Amazing. Am shattered just watching!
> 
> M



Where are you plucking all these 'odd' names from, Miranda? 'Tintentuc' doesn't even work on Google! 

Anyway, about ten minutes ago, this popped up on screen:


----------



## Aperitif (24 Aug 2011)

And, as an aside, here is a completely unscientific 'search' through the 2007 list of participants...



> *44:48* 1800 KASLER Jens
> DK M VE ARD AUDAX RAND. DANEMARK





He's not riding this year...at least, not as 'Jens Kasler'


----------



## User10571 (24 Aug 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Where are you plucking all these 'odd' names from, Miranda? 'Tintentuc' doesn't even work on Google!
> 
> Anyway, about ten minutes ago, this popped up on screen:



Excellent stuff!!!


----------



## martint235 (24 Aug 2011)

User10571 said:


> Excellent stuff!!!



+1!! Fantastic riding by Rimas. Just over 60hours!!!!


----------



## iZaP (24 Aug 2011)

Fantastic riding by Rimas! 

Definitely a moment to be proud of! ;P


----------



## dellzeqq (24 Aug 2011)

text to Rimas

The Friday Night Ride to the Coast salutes you! Bravo!


----------



## dellzeqq (24 Aug 2011)

Frank through Villaine-la-Juhel (1009km)
Louise has just passed Tinteniac (867km)
Els now overdue at Tinteniac


----------



## StuartG (24 Aug 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> Els now overdue at Tinteniac


Now there ... "Slept like the homeless and still screamed the house down" & 6 mins ago "Pressing on (from Tinteniac)"


----------



## Aperitif (24 Aug 2011)

Els Tweety-pied from Tinteniac an hour or so ago as Stuart points out using an old 'Tweet of the Night'


----------



## Aperitif (24 Aug 2011)

And 'DooBlood' has arrived in 64hrs + - another 'on a mission'... although his tally is 1230kms - 21 more than Rimas...and includes a 'Loudiac' mention.
I'm sure this is just idle fretting...

Edited to erase confused thought.


----------



## Mice (24 Aug 2011)

What a brilliant Result Remus! Congratulations - that's just fantastic. 

M


----------



## dellzeqq (24 Aug 2011)

yes - Els now showing Tinteniac (867km) at 9.37 this morning
Louise was at 8.15 this morning, so they're clearly not riding together.
Frank now beyond Montagne-au-Perche (1090km) and expected at the finish between 1 and 2 this afternoon (all French time, obviously)


----------



## ianrauk (24 Aug 2011)

Mice said:


> What a brilliant Result Remus! Congratulations - that's just fantastic.
> 
> M



Indeed, it's a real honour to know this guy...


----------



## rb58 (24 Aug 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## Mice (24 Aug 2011)

LouiseL has just arrived at Fougere - fabulous!!  

M


----------



## clivedb (24 Aug 2011)

Mice said:


> LouiseL has just arrived at Fougere - fabulous!!
> 
> M



I wish I had picked up on this before - the combination of the nature of the event and the technology is awesome, but I can't find what Louise's frame number is - help!


----------



## dellzeqq (24 Aug 2011)

clivedb said:


> I wish I had picked up on this before - the combination of the nature of the event and the technology is awesome, but I can't find what Louise's frame number is - help!


5564

what's the deadline for the finish?


----------



## StuartG (24 Aug 2011)

clivedb said:


> I wish I had picked up on this before - the combination of the nature of the event and the technology is awesome, but I can't find what Louise's frame number is - help!


Cllive - you mean you didn't check the club website?
Looks like you are not on the mailing list either ... let me know and I'll add it.


----------



## Aperitif (24 Aug 2011)

90 hours from Sunday start time I think


----------



## rich p (24 Aug 2011)

Frank has just gone thru Dreux at an average of 15mph - sacre bleu!


----------



## clivedb (24 Aug 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> 5564



Thanks


----------



## Aperitif (24 Aug 2011)

rich p said:


> Frank has just gone thru Dreux at an average of 15mph - sacre bleu!


Frank up rushin' - waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaugh! (Sorry - a bit weak)


----------



## Mice (24 Aug 2011)

Els has just tweeted from Fourgeres. Wayhayyyyyyyy!!  

M


----------



## Baggy (24 Aug 2011)

I'm worn out just from keeping up with the two PBP threads on here...


----------



## dellzeqq (24 Aug 2011)

Louise at Fougeres at 11.59, which is three quarter distance in 64 hours - which seems to my inexpert eye to suggest she's got a bit of a plan. The same with Els who was at the same point in just under 65 hours. I just hope they realise that it can take some time to check in at the finish as the 90 hour limit approaches


----------



## Mice (24 Aug 2011)

In an hours time Frank could be at the finish line! How fantastic!! Pedal on Frank, Pedal on!!

M


----------



## User482 (24 Aug 2011)

Vive le Frank!


----------



## Aperitif (24 Aug 2011)

Quick update to confirm that Rimas has been renamed Remus on two different threads by two different people! 

Apparently he did it on a Velib...


----------



## Mice (24 Aug 2011)

Wayhayyyyyy Frank has finished it!!! Brilliant Brilliant

Well done Sir!

M


----------



## Mice (24 Aug 2011)

Les Stats du Frank

Depart SAINT-QUENTIN-EN-YVELINES Sunday 21-08 19:39hrs
Arrive SAINT-QUENTIN-EN-YVELINES Wednesday 24-08 16:42hrs 
*Total Kilomètres parcourus**: *1230 *Total hours* 69h02 

Chapeau! Chapeau!

That was so exciting!

Now looking out for Els and Louise.

M


----------



## deckertim (24 Aug 2011)

Mice said:


> Wayhayyyyyy Frank has finished it!!! Brilliant Brilliant
> 
> Well done Sir!
> 
> M




Chapeux to both Frank and Remus.


----------



## User10571 (24 Aug 2011)

*COMEONLOUISEANDELS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​*
*​*Uttered in a manner that only those who were near me at this year's Smithfield Nocturne will understand.*​


----------



## Aperitif (24 Aug 2011)

User10571 said:


> *COMEONLOUISEANDELS!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!*​*
> *​*Uttered in a manner that only those who were near me at this year's Smithfield Nocturne will understand.*​



Fully understood - it takes one to ken one.

'Hummers' has broken into song.... 1230kms under his belt.


----------



## StuartG (24 Aug 2011)

Louise is now in VILLAINES-LA-JUHEL. Els shouldn't be far behind ...

Oooops mistyped the number! Not quite there yet.


----------



## User10571 (24 Aug 2011)

Louise in Villaines-la-Juhel five minutes ago!!! 220km to go and just over 20hrs in which to do it!!!


----------



## StuartG (24 Aug 2011)

Els got in at 18/19:03 ...


----------



## Mice (24 Aug 2011)

Els has just tweeted 

"Over 1000 done. Celebrating with a Kronenbourg." 



Bravo and Cheers to you Els!! (I cant tweet back!)

And onwards for Louise.

Really impressive, both of you.

M


----------



## dellzeqq (24 Aug 2011)

Mice said:


> Els has just tweeted
> 
> "Over 1000 done. Celebrating with a *Kronenbourg*."
> 
> ...


once a Belgian...........


----------



## PpPete (24 Aug 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> once a Belgian...........



Muppetry !
Kronenbourg is Alsatian not Belgian


----------



## dellzeqq (24 Aug 2011)

PpPete said:


> Muppetry !
> Kronenbourg is Alsatian not Belgian


I was just thinking beer.........


----------



## Aperitif (24 Aug 2011)

PpPete said:


> Muppetry !
> Kronenbourg is Alsatian not Belgian



Ideal 'hair of the dog' then, Pete!

I'm going to quote a bit of book at this juncture:
It comes from a book by Chris Sidwells and it's called 'A Race For Madmen', a history of The Tour de France. (Haven't finished it yet - form an orderly queue...) It is from the first page and continues...




> "The noise of a racer's feet scrapes out of the darkness as he drags his bike to a halt outside Fougeres in eastern Brittany. It's September 1891, the racer is Charles Terront, one of 206 pedalling pioneers who set out from Paris nearly two days ago. They are racing non-stop from the French capital to Brest, the Atlantic port at the tip of the Breton peninsula, and back to Paris again, a distance of 1200 kilometres.
> Fougeres is a control town. Terront must stop at a lamplit huddle of officials, have his race card marked with the official stamp, then hurtle off into the night again. Six hours will pass before his nearest rival, Jaques Jiel-Laval, arrives here, and Terront will be even further ahead by the time he reaches Paris, where he will win in a time of 71 hours and 22 minutes.
> ...Ninety-nine riders finished Paris-Brest-Paris behind Terront, the slowest only just beating the cut-off time of ten days, but that wasn't the point. The important thing for Giffard (Pierre Giffard the race organiser) was that they all came through unscathed, confounding prevailing medical opinion that human beings trying to cover such huge distances by their own power would damage themselves and maybe even die."



nice to be a part of history I reckon...


----------



## Aperitif (24 Aug 2011)

I see from Rimas' chart that there is a '0' against Loudeac... what I was checking out was a correspondence to Frank's stats regarding the second half of the ride - the pace discipline caught my eye with Frank's detail and although Rimas was 3 kp/h faster, they both showed real control...well, it seems that way looking at a screen but hey! I hope they are both pissed by now - along with all the others who must feel great!


----------



## Mice (25 Aug 2011)

Louise has just reached Mortagne Aux Perche. Ruddy Fantastic!!! 

  

M


----------



## Aperitif (25 Aug 2011)

Yello / Andrew, Louise and Els are all zeroing in on their target - Els wrote that she had a sore shin and had lost her knee warmers. It's going to be a tough eight hours or so... Don't you wish it was possible to text or twittweet an hour of your energy to someone, sometimes?


----------



## dellzeqq (25 Aug 2011)

Els MORTAGNE-AU-PERCHE at 1:47 - 140 km to go in a bit over 12 hours
Louise MORTAGNE-AU-PERCHE at 0.53 - the same distance in just under 13 hours


----------



## Aperitif (25 Aug 2011)

Els is at Dreux with 65kms to go - she was the last predicted of the 'group' of Els, Louise and Andrew so...GO FOR IT! The online data is not up to speed yet...


----------



## StuartG (25 Aug 2011)

No nails left - and to take nothing away from Rimas's achievement - Els & Louise are doing something much harder. Like Rimas they are operating well beyond their achievements to date, expanding their emergy to the limit. However, having a little less strength means they will be in the saddle for more than a day longer with less certainty of success.

One 'off' brought on by tiredness or having to fix a flat in zombie mode may be all that separate them from success or failure. 

May the tailwind be with you ...


----------



## Mice (25 Aug 2011)

User10571 said:


> *COMEONLOUISEANDELS!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!*​*
> *​*Uttered in a manner that only those who were near me at this year's Smithfield Nocturne will understand.*​



Big congratulations to everyone who is taking part in or indeed has completed this race - it is truly awesome. I am knackered! 

The data tagging which has been so much fun to watch seems to be en vacances pour le moment but hopefully will update itself soon with correct locations for Louise and Els. So to repeat User10571s subtle message

*COMEONLOUISEANDELS!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!
  

M 

*


----------



## StuartG (25 Aug 2011)

Ye, I mistakenly put in 5549 (combination of Louise & frank's numbers) and Dreux was missing on a completion a short time ago. The average for the sector looked wrong too.

They key is cut-off time 12:40 & 1pm (BST) for Louise & Els. Doable if no issues.


----------



## PpPete (25 Aug 2011)

Aperitif said:


> nice to be a part of history I reckon...



Yup - all these tales of great achievement have me more determined to go for it next time (and LEL too) 

I don't think Vorsprung got a mention yet. 78h06 ( finished just after midnight )


----------



## PpPete (25 Aug 2011)

> Suite à un problème technique, les pointages du contrôle de DREUX arriveront en retard, veuillez nous en excuser.



Time checks at Dreux are not appearing on the site ....


----------



## Mice (25 Aug 2011)

Goody! The tagging thing is working again. Both Louise and Els have Dreux ticked off their list. Excellent!

Counting down to the finish at SAINT-QUENTIN-EN-YVELINES

Wayhayyyy!!!

  

M


----------



## Baggy (25 Aug 2011)

PpPete said:


> I don't think Vorsprung got a mention yet. 78h06 ( finished just after midnight )


I've been keeping an eye out for vorsprung on the other thread, but went to bed before he finished! Excellent news.

Now, come on Els, Louise and yello!!


----------



## StuartG (25 Aug 2011)

Dreux has reappeared in the tables. Both Els & Louise did the leg with exactly the same time 5'34" but apart.
Louise has just over 7 hours & Els just over 6'30" to complete the final 65km. Fingers - well everything crossed!


----------



## StuartG (25 Aug 2011)

Els is in: 88'02 after a storming final leg


----------



## PpPete (25 Aug 2011)

Stuart beat me to it !


Chapeau !


----------



## ianrauk (25 Aug 2011)

Well done Els... magnificent effort


----------



## dellzeqq (25 Aug 2011)

a wonderful achievement! She's the bees knees!

Louise is there!


----------



## StuartG (25 Aug 2011)

And now Louise is 88'36"


----------



## Mice (25 Aug 2011)

*Wayhayyyy they have both made it!

Fantastic!

Brilliant! Brilliant! Brilliant!*




M


----------



## Aperitif (25 Aug 2011)

Yello / Andrew got in at 88:47 - so that's nice too!. Congratulations to everyone. Stuart's earlier post about 'digging deep' is a good one, and will be an experience to hold for a lifetime. The concept of any of the first draughts of beer 'touching the sides' will be foreign to them...get stuck in people, and celebrate your achievements!

Must have been a big 'high' for Frank, Rimas and the other earlier finishers to watch their arrivals - if they were able to...


----------



## martint235 (25 Aug 2011)

Congratulations to all who completed this. A long celebration is called for I think!! Chapeau!!!


----------



## theclaud (25 Aug 2011)




----------



## deckertim (25 Aug 2011)

Well done all.
I am inspired!! PBP is definitely on my list for 2015. I cannot wait to hear the stories of how the riders got on, avoided falling asleep, fed themselves, kept going, dug deep etc..


----------



## Baggy (25 Aug 2011)

Wahoo! Well done everyone!!


----------



## clivedb (25 Aug 2011)

What excitement! These are very inspiring achievements - many congratulations to the finishers!!!


----------



## User10571 (25 Aug 2011)

I am humbled by these extraordinary achievements.


----------



## Mice (25 Aug 2011)

To re-iterate my respect, awe, admiration and total adulation to everyone who has taken part in this race 

*Well Done! Well Done! Well Done!*

      

(Running two threads on such a PBP has exhausted me!!)

Here are the results from four of the absolutely brilliant PBP participants.


M


----------



## User10571 (25 Aug 2011)

Who pressed the 're-set to zero' button on the tracker?


----------



## CharlieB (25 Aug 2011)

Congratulations to all. That's an amazing achievement - what more can one say!?


----------



## PpPete (25 Aug 2011)

Shhhh - don't wake them up TMN wants to get some training in for 2015 !


----------



## rb58 (25 Aug 2011)

Awesome! And inspiring! Well done one and all. Sleep well!


----------



## ianrauk (25 Aug 2011)

User13710 said:


> How very flattering that you think I'd ever be capable of such a thing, ha ha! *Still waiting for my new bike though * so at this rate there won't be time for enough training ... That's my excuse anyway.





Still?


----------



## zigzag (25 Aug 2011)

hi all!! first i would like to thank you for a txt message after i've finished - this has put a smile on my tired face. a day later when i saw this thread i was surprised to see you were so into it! and also, i'm not used to so much attention - how should i respond? i could certainly feel good vibes coming my way while on the ride - thank you all for support (and i think you've got too much time on your hands - go and ride your bikes instead!). ride report will have to be compiled once it all sinks in. for now - a photo from the start/finish, taken just few hours ago, after closing ceremony and a proper nosh-up. from the left: Tom Deakins who was my mentor during the hardest parts of lel'09, Frank, and myself.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Aug 2011)

It's a great achievement Rimas, thanks for the pic, both you and Frank look horribly refreshed after such a tough (for us) ride. Look forward to your report.


----------



## mistral (26 Aug 2011)

It's all been said by others, but I’ll add my congratulations too, I’m in awe of what you’ve all achieved. 

It's an honour to have had the pleasure of riding with you guys in the past, now looking forward to the match reports.


----------



## PpPete (26 Aug 2011)

User13710 said:


> *How very flattering that you think I'd ever be capable of such a thing, *ha ha! Still waiting for my new bike though  so at this rate there won't be time for enough training ... That's my excuse anyway.



Actually I think you could .... if you wanted to enough. Having ridden with you on Bimble and FNRttC I know you'd be OK on a 100km audax already - maybe hard work, but the new bike will make it easier. From there it's just a question of spending enough time in the saddle and working up the distances gradually, and continuing to want to do it. 
So far I've enjoyed my "journey" over two years from 40 km to a longest ride of 300km. If I continue to enjoy it as I push my boundaries further, and if my body stays in one piece, I'm hoping to be there in 2015


----------



## mmmmartin (26 Aug 2011)

PpPete said:


> I'm hoping to be there in 2015


So am I. I was hoping to be there in 2011, actually, but that walk in Shropshire turned into Norfolk'n'good......


----------



## frank9755 (26 Aug 2011)

I've just got home, turned my computer on and read this thread. 

Probably the highlight of the ride for me was all the people in the little villages across France standing in the streets day and night, stopping traffic at crossroads, filling our water bottles and cheering us all on. To find that you guys were doing the same online is really special for me so, I'm sure I can speak for the others in saying a big thank you to you all for the interest in our adventure, the good wishes and support!

Those who want to hear more of how it went, fear not! There will be plenty of details to follow...

Frank


----------



## StuAff (26 Aug 2011)

Well done Rimas, Frank, and all the other crazy people...!!

That being said...I think it wouldn't be beyond my capabilities (rather slower than you two though)...


----------



## Davywalnuts (27 Aug 2011)

StuAff said:


> Well done Rimas, Frank, and all the other crazy people...!!
> 
> That being said...I think it wouldn't be beyond my capabilities (rather slower than you two though)...



Do they have 'cat eyes' on the roads in France?? ;-) 

Amazing, truely amazing work! Well done one and al.


----------



## StuAff (27 Aug 2011)

Davywalnuts said:


> Do they have 'cat eyes' on the roads in France?? ;-)
> 
> Amazing, truely amazing work! Well done one and al.



No idea. I'm pretty sure there are car parks in France


----------



## ianrauk (27 Aug 2011)

StuAff said:


> No idea. I'm pretty sure there are car parks in France




lol.. Touche..!


----------



## Davywalnuts (27 Aug 2011)

StuAff said:


> No idea. I'm pretty sure there are car parks in France



Ha! Tres bien monsieur!


----------



## LouiseL (27 Aug 2011)

Hello,

I'd just like to say how touched and humbled I feel that so many have been following my lunacy so closely, caring whether I finished or not. Martin Brice and others texted/emailed during the ride and these were a real source of encouragement when the going got tough as it did in the last 140k from Mortagne when I became very unwell indeed and would have packed had I been anywhere near civilisation. That I was able to complete the ride was due in large part to the kindness and support of other riders. I'll do a _short_ ride report a bit later as I've got domestic duties like Tesco's to attend to first- back to reality "sigh". I just wanted to say thanks for all your support. Getting home and reading this thread has been amazing!


----------



## frank9755 (27 Aug 2011)

I've put an account of my ride here in Riders' Tales. 

It's rather long, but it's hard to know what to miss out!

Frank


----------



## StuAff (27 Aug 2011)

frank9755 said:


> I've put an account of my ride here in Riders' Tales.
> 
> It's rather long, but it's hard to know what to miss out!
> 
> Frank



Well, 1230 km in 90 hours is rather long, so it should be to do it justice 
Just going to read it....

Edit: Great write-up there Frank!


----------



## Aperitif (27 Aug 2011)

zigzag said:


> hi all!! first i would like to thank you for a txt message after i've finished - this has put a smile on my tired face. a day later when i saw this thread i was surprised to see you were so into it! and also, i'm not used to so much attention - how should i respond? i could certainly feel good vibes coming my way while on the ride - thank you all for support (and i think you've got too much time on your hands - go and ride your bikes instead!). ride report will have to be compiled once it all sinks in. for now - a photo from the start/finish, taken just few hours ago, after closing ceremony and a proper nosh-up. from the left: Tom Deakins who was my mentor during the hardest parts of lel'09, Frank, and myself.






LouiseL said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'd just like to say how touched and humbled I feel that so many have been following my lunacy so closely, caring whether I finished or not. Martin Brice and others texted/emailed during the ride and these were a real source of encouragement when the going got tough as it did in the last 140k from Mortagne when I became very unwell indeed and would have packed had I been anywhere near civilisation. That I was able to complete the ride was due in large part to the kindness and support of other riders. I'll do a _short_ ride report a bit later as I've got domestic duties like Tesco's to attend to first- back to reality "sigh". I just wanted to say thanks for all your support. Getting home and reading this thread has been amazing!






frank9755 said:


> I've put an account of my ride here in Riders' Tales.
> 
> It's rather long, but it's hard to know what to miss out!
> 
> Frank



Great stuff you three - and all the others mentioned through our slog of frame numbers...it's tiring you know, especially when location name checks don't show up and we started wondering if you had gone astray, of blanked a control point. All's weel that ends well, and at least I learned how to do the TwitTweet business, which probably weighed Els down  (I think she is celebrating with family in Belgium this weekend - quite right too!)

I am now going to read Frank's report and hope it will be tales full of joy and not Frank incensed...


----------



## Aperitif (27 Aug 2011)

Tremendous reportage, Frank - and confirms all the imaginations I was having about 'just do a little bit more...' etc and also wondering if you earlier finishers would be there for Els... Just perfect.

It was the pain aux raisins wot did it! 

(You'l be able to draught (or hide behind) the youngsters like Stu in 2015 - he'll be toting the Mother of all rucksacks!  )


----------



## StuAff (27 Aug 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Tremendous reportage, Frank - and confirms all the imaginations I was having about 'just do a little bit more...' etc and also wondering if you earlier finishers would be there for Els... Just perfect.
> 
> It was the pain aux raisins wot did it!
> 
> (You'l be able to draught (or hide behind) the youngsters like Stu in 2015 - he'll be toting the Mother of all rucksacks!  )



Youngster? I'll be 43 then!!! 
And it would be the mother of all seatpost mounted bags


----------



## Aperitif (27 Aug 2011)

StuAff said:


> Youngster? I'll be 43 then!!!
> *And it would be the mother of all seatpost mounted bags
> *



The last time you tried that it was a 'pas de deux' with 'les yeux des chats' 







43? As I said...'youngster'


----------



## GrumpyGregry (27 Aug 2011)

frank9755 said:


> I've put an account of my ride here in Riders' Tales.
> 
> It's rather long, but it's hard to know what to miss out!
> 
> Frank



thanks for the great write up.

utmost respect to all who did it.


----------



## StuAff (27 Aug 2011)

Aperitif said:


> The last time you tried that it was a 'pas de deux' with 'les yeux des chats'




No it wasn't. Used on many occasions since


----------



## Aperitif (27 Aug 2011)

StuAff said:


> No it wasn't. Used on many occasions since



OK, so you fall over when you're not in a bunch!  But I know it is not you, Stu, The last time I looked at your Viner, it fell over of it's own accord - and you were nowhere in sight! As Frank describes, there are plenty of locals around to pick you up if necessary.


----------



## frank9755 (27 Aug 2011)

They don't have many cats' eyes in France, but they do have a varied range of traffic calming features, some of which can be quite hazardous. These include well disguised traffic islands, raised sections of the central white line, bits of pavé set into the road, ramps and many different types of bollard. 

While queuing at the start, I was chatting to an English rider who had ridden down, and he showed me his grazes from coming off on a piece of traffic calming. He is in good company as they claim the odd rider in the Tour. 

But don't let that put you off, Stu. At 43, you will be younger than both me and (hard to believe as this may be) Els are now, and well below the average age!


----------



## StuAff (27 Aug 2011)

I think what bothers me most about PBP, LEL, and 'just' 400s, 600s etc is the sleep deprivation. The need to balance making the cut with getting enough sleep, or at least rest, enough food...in a sense going fast _and _going slow enough..and judging by what I've read it's not that easy even for the experienced. 

Nope, I think I'll leave that kind of event to others...


----------



## ianrauk (27 Aug 2011)

StuAff said:


> I think what bothers me most about PBP, LEL, and 'just' 400s, 600s etc is the sleep deprivation. The need to balance making the cut with getting enough sleep, or at least rest, enough food...in a sense going fast _and _going slow enough..and judging by what I've read it's not that easy even for the experienced.
> 
> Nope, I think I'll leave that kind of event to others...



That's a good call Stu. And you're a big man for admitting the fact. I myself would love to attempt LEL, but in my heart I do know that is really beyond my cycling capabilities.


----------



## Mice (27 Aug 2011)

frank9755 said:


> I've put an account of my ride here in Riders' Tales.
> 
> It's rather long, but it's hard to know what to miss out!
> 
> Frank



Frank - that was just fabulous. What an incredible ride it was - and what a read. I had just about recovered from my exhaustion keeping tracks on your PBP participation and now I am knackered all over again!! 

Paris-Brest-Paris in 69 hours and two minutes - absolutely outstanding result. Please remind me to make sure I stay behind you on a Sunday London Ride!!

Awesome, absolutely awesome.   

M


----------



## StuAff (27 Aug 2011)

ianrauk said:


> That's a good call Stu. And you're a big man for admitting the fact. I myself would love to attempt LEL, but in my heart I do know that is really beyond my cycling capabilities.



Yup, I think just a few hours extra in each case would make it much easier. Doing 1200km in four days? Fairly straightforward. Throw in a time limit...makes a hell of a difference.


----------



## User482 (28 Aug 2011)

StuAff said:


> I think what bothers me most about PBP, LEL, and 'just' 400s, 600s etc is the sleep deprivation. The need to balance making the cut with getting enough sleep, or at least rest, enough food...in a sense going fast _and _going slow enough..and judging by what I've read it's not that easy even for the experienced.
> 
> Nope, I think I'll leave that kind of event to others...


I agree. Whilst physically, I could complete the distance, the mental fortitude needed to keep going continuously is beyond me, I suspect.


----------



## zigzag (28 Aug 2011)

User482 said:


> I agree. Whilst physically, I could complete the distance, the mental fortitude needed to keep going continuously is beyond me, I suspect.



it depends how you set your mind to it. you must aim for a finish as that's the only thing what matters most (once you start). what happens in between is quite irrelevant - pains, distractions, inclement weather etc. you just spend as much time pedalling as you can and minimize stopped time. some people make it seem harder than it really is.


----------



## StuAff (28 Aug 2011)

zigzag said:


> it depends how you set your mind to it. you must aim for a finish as that's the only thing what matters most (once you start). what happens in between is quite irrelevant - pains, distractions, inclement weather etc. you just spend as much time pedalling as you can and minimize stopped time. some people make it seem harder than it really is.



Says the man who did it in under 60 hours. And this year's London Marathon....


----------



## User482 (28 Aug 2011)

zigzag said:


> it depends how you set your mind to it. you must aim for a finish as that's the only thing what matters most (once you start). what happens in between is quite irrelevant - pains, distractions, inclement weather etc. you just spend as much time pedalling as you can and minimize stopped time. some people make it seem harder than it really is.


What you need to understand is that when the going gets tough, I go to the pub. My idea of an audax is a pleasant 80 miles with a long cake stop...

All of which is why I am full of admiration for you lot.


----------



## frank9755 (28 Aug 2011)

zigzag said:


> some people make it seem harder than it really is.



That is so true! 

What Stu and User482 are saying is also true: most reasonably fit, regular cyclists could work up to doing PBP if they wanted to do, but it is perfectly ok not to want to do it!


----------



## MacB (28 Aug 2011)

frank9755 said:


> That is so true!
> 
> What Stu and User482 are saying is also true: most reasonably fit, regular cyclists could work up to doing PBP if they wanted to do, but it is perfectly ok not to want to do it!



Phew that takes the pressure off Frank....congrats again by the way to all of you, I was exhausted just following it online


----------



## srw (30 Aug 2011)

frank9755 said:


> What Stu and User482 are saying is also true: most reasonably fit, regular cyclists could work up to doing PBP if they wanted to do, but it is perfectly ok not to want to do it!



But could most reasonably fit regular cyclists have any hope of even think of doing it in 70 hours? 

In my experience, once you've done something challenging and off-the-wall, whether it's riding overnight to Brighton or taking three weeks to ride across France on a tandem, it seems as if anyone could have done it - and you're inclined to play down the difficulty. I don't think that's just me.

For some reason PBP doesn't sound desperately attractive to me, but I am curiously drawn towards LEL. There's something about riding between places that are _real_ in a way that Brest isn't. A real place, I mean - however much the thousands of Brestais must think it is.

Now, I must finally get around to entering an audax.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Aug 2011)

StuAff said:


> I think what bothers me most about PBP, LEL, and 'just' 400s, 600s etc is the sleep deprivation. The need to balance making the cut with getting enough sleep, or at least rest, enough food...in a sense going fast _and _going slow enough..and judging by what I've read it's not that easy even for the experienced.
> 
> Nope, I think I'll leave that kind of event to others...



What impressed me from Frank's write up was the clarity of his decision making and his ability to see his choice through once he embarked on it. That also shines in other long ride write ups like "Barring Mechanicals".

Mental strength plays a big part in success. Lack of sleep saps my moral fibre. I've twice tried 400km (one DIY and one permie) Audaxes and been so befuddled on both that I've got lost in the last 40 - 50km on both and really struggled to keep a decent, for me, average 20kph speed. 300km's have been much much easier but all of those have been, at least in part, organised Audax rides when I've been in company for most of the time, or at least have seen other people out on the road.

Anyway Stu I'm in awe of the mileages you clock up for fun on a bank holiday weekend!


----------



## mmmmartin (30 Aug 2011)

GregCollins said:


> What impressed me from Frank's write up was the clarity of his decision making and his ability to see his choice through once he embarked on it.



I agree. Also his fixation on the job in hand. I have learnt a lot from his write-up and intend to put it into practice next year. Especially his time-trial experience, that looks very useful.


----------



## Aperitif (30 Aug 2011)

martinbrice said:


> I agree. Also his fixation on the job in hand. I have learnt a lot from his write-up and intend to put it into practice next year. Especially his time-trial experience, that looks very useful.



Regular, balanced breakfasts, Martin...pain aux raisins with an even number of currants too.


----------



## dellzeqq (30 Aug 2011)

the problem with Frank is that, outwardly, he's such an easygoing sort of chap. I simply can't reconcile the man I see with the hard-bitten, driven, nay, crazed loon that would cycle 750 miles with numb toes and a sore arse. The Frank I know would retire to a hostelry, there to sip yellow beer with User482 and swap economical apercus with Olaf. While stealthily removing TC's buff.


----------



## mmmmartin (30 Aug 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> While stealthily removing TC's buff.


yet another post useless without photos...................


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Aug 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> the problem with Frank is that, outwardly, he's such an easygoing sort of chap. I simply can't reconcile the man I see with the hard-bitten, driven, nay, crazed loon that would cycle 750 miles with numb toes and a sore arse. The Frank I know would retire to a hostelry, there to sip yellow beer with User482 and swap economical apercus with Olaf. While stealthily removing TC's buff.



I reach a similar conclusion. The inner man, and his inner chimp, are clearly hidden beneath a splendid layer of socialisation. He is a veritable onion.


----------



## Aperitif (30 Aug 2011)

That's shallot, Greg.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Aug 2011)

Aperitif said:


> That's shallot, Greg.



nah she's shallot


----------



## clivedb (31 Aug 2011)

GregCollins said:


> nah she's shallot



She certainly knows her onions.

Glad to see another Gillian Welch fan here.


----------



## frank9755 (1 Sep 2011)

This thread seems to have got into a bit of a pickle!



dellzeqq said:


> The Frank I know would retire to a hostelry, there to sip yellow beer


I've been called some things in my time but never a lager-drinker!


----------



## swarm_catcher (4 Sep 2011)

I went away and did a French Night Ride to the Coast, from Paris to Brest. I set off a bit earlier than midnight because the distance was bit further than usual. And the middle of the night stop was not at 4AM but at 12 noon. I did what many Fridays find natural, and cycled back to the big city. 

It rained for a while, as so often happens on a FNRttC.

There was a climb or two, I was thinking Roc Ditchling and Mont de Turner.

Saw Frank, saw Rimas.

Teef was always there.







The ride never touched Friday, and I didn't see the moon, but I proudly wore my FNRttC jersey, on the Friday after the finish.

The FNRttC support was only a tweet away. 

Thank you so much! I loved receiving the 'tweet digest' from martinbrice, and reading this thread after finishing PBP moved me to tears. 

Will there be any other Fridays up for a French Night Ride to the Coast in 2015? 

PBP 2011 Ride Report


----------



## Aperitif (4 Sep 2011)

A very sophisticated and measured use of the English language, Els. Shape 'O' 
Did you get any of my 'twittweeting' stuff - or do I have to go back to the drawing board and get tips, on both breakfast, and 'teetering' from Martinolderbutwiser Brice?
Your sister made contact however, as she must have heard 'Els bells' ringing, and answered for you!
Lasting congratulations, and thanks for turning up on Saturday morning, even though, with shin splints, you had a wry gait. 




Edited, because, every time I do a  type of salutation, I write :thumbs up: - which of course means I shouldn't leave a space between the thumbs and the up...oh well.


----------



## swarm_catcher (5 Sep 2011)

Aperitif said:


> A very sophisticated and measured use of the English language, Els. Shape 'O'
> Did you get any of my 'twittweeting' stuff - or do I have to go back to the drawing board and get tips, on both breakfast, and 'teetering' from Martinolderbutwiser Brice?
> Your sister made contact however, as she must have heard 'Els bells' ringing, and answered for you!
> Lasting congratulations, and thanks for turning up on Saturday morning, even though, with shin splints, you had a wry gait.
> ...



I did get your tweets when I had wifi access. Thanks very much! They were of the highest quality! Shape 'O' to you too.


I was still not right on Saturday morning, calling Susy, Rosie, and Des, Denis. Couldn't think of Simon's leg, I mean name, but remembered the Legg.


Had trouble getting the early fast group on track! They were intent on following the signs to Redhill. I was advised to shout louder. All was OK after that. Loved seeing everybody. So many people said congratulations to me, much appreciated.


----------



## dellzeqq (5 Sep 2011)

swarm_catcher said:


>


he's only a little'un!


----------

